# Warning for the Wade Fisherman



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Went out yesterday and Tom's bayou was loaded with stingrays. I counted 25 in just an hour, and those were just the ones I saw. Make sure you shuffle your feet!

Caught a 50 pounder which wound up in my freezer, and here is it's Death spike. I'm a big dude, and this thing would go straight through an arm or a leg.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yikes...sting rays scare me far more than sharks do


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That would do some serious damage. 
I saw several big ones cruising some flats the last time I had my boat out.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Good lord that is a spike


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern Ryan....when I get my sled back from the shop lets go gigging!!! I need to practice my bowfishing!!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need some rays for my freezer! 

And do those rays have poisonous spikes or are they just spikes?


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

BY Ryan said:


> Make sure you shuffle your feet


no need for that where i am.... they all split from ya real quick before getting close lololol.


----------

